# Facetime avec les écouteurs/micro apple ?



## Genki09 (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je sais pas du tout si je suis dans la bonne catégorie, en sachant que ça s'applique pas seulement aux iBidules mais aussi au Mac

En faite, quand je suis en facetime avec quelqu'un, si je suis en haut parleur, c'est niquel, mais si je branche des écouteurs (en l'occurence ici, écouteurs/micro apple)

Alors là, faut gueuler dans le micro pour entendre et encore, ça coupe toutes les 10s (le son)

Facetime est vraiment pas compatible avec une écoute a écouteur ou quoi ?
Une solution ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2012)

Et tes écouteurs, ils fonctionnent avec de la musique ou autre. Car moi, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de ce type.

Peut-être un truc au fond de la prise écouteur. C'est courant et ça m'est déjà arrivé. Un cure-dent en bois et tu ressors une bouloche de poussière en générale


----------



## Genki09 (22 Avril 2012)

Oui oui aucun soucis, tout marche quand je suis en communication normal
Genre si je téléphone avec mon iphone et le kit main libre, c'est niquel, mais facetime, j'entend rien du tout, faut gueuler

Et c'est pareil pour la personne ne face, dés que on facetime avec écouteur/micro, on entend casiment rien


----------

